# Iron Cut v Mini cooper wheels



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Price & Availability:
http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/ and http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/

Aquartz Iron Cut 50ml sample £2.95
Aquartz Iron Cut - 500ml £15.99

Used on:
Mini Cooper 2007

Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:
Highly effective, acid-free and pH balanced (6~7pH) car paint, wheels & glass cleaner (safe for all wheels including aluminum and alloys). This formulation is also effective and safe for use on all car surfaces and will not deteriorate clear coats.

Airborne chemical compounds and ferrous particles - particles containing iron - actually penetrate the paint and create corrosive compounds that eat deep into the paint's sub-layers or paint's pin-holes. This is a gradual process that often is not evident until it's too late. Claying or polishing only removes the particle, not its effects, which are continuing to spread beneath the surface.

During the use of your vehicle, brake dust and road grime become sintered to the surface of the car paint, rims and wheels due to the high temperature conditions they are normally exposed. Brake dust contains high levels of iron and once sintered to the rim, becomes extremely difficult to dissolve or remove without the use of harsh chemicals.

Iron Cut opens up the paint's pores to release ferrous particles and to neutralize caustic compounds that have developed in the paint's subsurface. Ongoing damage is immediately stopped and future damage is prevented by removing the ferrous particles.

Iron Cut sprays on as a thick, transparent, as the cleansing liquid begins to work into the dirt and grime, the formula begins to turn purple/ red. The purple/red coloration is the Iron Cut Cleaner forming a bond to the sintered iron on the car paint and wheel and changing its state to a water soluble complex for easy removal. Stubborn, baked on grime may take a small amount of agitation. Rinse car paint and wheels thoroughly with a power washer and wipe dry.

How to use.

1. Wash the car or wheels surfaces, make sure surface is cool.

2. Shake well, spray on the surface, rub it in with damp sponge thoroughly, wait 5 mins while contaminants change its color to purpel / red, wipe off with damp soft sponge. Don't let the Iron Cut dry completely on surface!

3. Rinse well or power wash the whole surface. Car is now ready to clay
Packaging:
Nice shaped bottle to hold with a fantastic spray head featuring the clear choice of 'Spray' or 'Stream'.

Appearance & Fragrance:
A transparent liquid of watery consistency. It has a very strong smell off rotten eggs i had to use a face mask and this was out side and it is very very strong smell.

Wheels be four 








Products used.








So i started off with my normal way off doing wheels start off with spraying the wheels with water and using espuma revolution wheel cleaner. Spayed on and brushed in and left for a few mins 








This left them looking like so 








Nice bit on baked on break dust and pitting :wall:








Know time to don the face mask and put this iron cut to a test.
















this is after about a few mins, using a brush to help the stub marks disappear








Know i rinsed the wheels down to remove all trace off the product, leaving the wheels looking like 

































Know as you can tell there is a great improvmant in the finish and if it wasnt for the fact my sister was going out i would have clayed and it would and removed the last few bits. This has saved a lot off time as it removes 98% off the time on claying.

Ease Of Use:
Very easy to use, spray on, agitate with a brush and wash with plenty off water.

Finish:
Not applicable for this type of product.

Durability: 
Once again not applicable.

Value:
It may seem expensive but you get 500ml and i did two wheels and only used a small amount alot goes a very long way so you want run out very quickly.

Overall DW Rating: 97% on let down by the smell.

Conclusion:
I am very very impressed with iron cut saving a lot off time considering how long it would take to clay each wheel.. A definite must for very badly pitted wheels and alike.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Very impressive and if this saves time by not needing to clay alloys its a winner for me.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Ross said:


> Very impressive and if this saves time buy not needing to clay alloys its a winner for me.


U may have to clay the last few bits bud but that shouldn't take u more than 10 mins there was only a few bits left behind on these after i finished and they were heavily pitted :wall:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

looks mighty. i thought it was designed for iron filings though and not brake dust/tar pitting?

very good review though :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

amiller said:


> looks mighty. i thought it was designed for iron filings though and not brake dust/tar pitting?
> 
> very good review though :thumb:


the tar i used auto smart tardis and this helped remove the pitting a must i would say know


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

nice review Tom, Looks like it worked a treat ight have to purchase....


----------



## BurningFeetMan (Mar 9, 2010)

How does iron cut compare to WonderWheels. I have found the latter to be good at removing brake dust, but i have yet to find a product that can remove all the pitted,baked on stuff. The only method i have found so far is to scratch it off with a lollipop stick which is both time consuming and slightly damaging for the alloy. If Iron-Cut can remove the vast majority with very little agitation i would be very very impressed 

BFM


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Hampshire Vehicle Detailing said:


> nice review Tom, Looks like it worked a treat ight have to purchase....


it has worked a treat bud you want regret it though 



BurningFeetMan said:


> How does iron cut compare to WonderWheels. I have found the latter to be good at removing brake dust, but i have yet to find a product that can remove all the pitted,baked on stuff. The only method i have found so far is to scratch it off with a lollipop stick which is both time consuming and slightly damaging for the alloy. If Iron-Cut can remove the vast majority with very little agitation i would be very very impressed
> 
> BFM


for starts wonder wheels is a very acidic cleaner and will cause damage in the long run, this works as well if not better at removing the pitting and difficult stains very much worth it.


----------



## BurningFeetMan (Mar 9, 2010)

-tom- said:


> for starts wonder wheels is a very acidic cleaner and will cause damage in the long run, this works as well if not better at removing the pitting and difficult stains very much worth it.


Thank you for your reply tom!

I forgot to add also that it was a good, clear review and thanks for taking the time to do it 

BFM


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi Tom, 
good review,
two things ,1. you could have use only the IC on the wheel, without the espuma revolution wheel cleaner, it would have remove the brake dust also.
2. the last baked dots, you can closly spray on them, brush it on, let it work, then just wipe off with sponge and rinse, it will remove those too.

:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Aquartz said:


> Hi Tom,
> good review,
> two things ,1. you could have use only the IC on the wheel, without the espuma revolution wheel cleaner, it would have remove the brake dust also.
> 2. the last baked dots, you can closly spray on them, brush it on, let it work, then just wipe off with sponge and rinse, it will remove those too.
> ...


Thanks for that i will try that when i get round to finishing them


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Aquartz said:


> Hi Tom,
> good review,
> two things ,1. you could have use only the IC on the wheel, without the espuma revolution wheel cleaner, it would have remove the brake dust also.


Wouldn't you use more of it this way?

Looks a very interesting product.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

hutchingsp said:


> Wouldn't you use more of it this way?
> 
> Looks a very interesting product.


no, why should it? rinse the wheel , spray the IC , brush it ,etc..
this will only save you the first step he done here.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

-tom- said:


> Thanks for that i will try that when i get round to finishing them


Thanks a lot for this review Tom, I've been looking at this product over the last couple of weeks with a view to buying and you've just helped me make my mind up, It looks really good, as well as easy, and I really like easy, hahah :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fozzy said:


> Thanks a lot for this review Tom, I've been looking at this product over the last couple of weeks with a view to buying and you've just helped me make my mind up, It looks really good, as well as easy, and I really like easy, hahah :thumb::thumb::thumb:


u r welcome the minis break r ****. and leave so much crap behind....


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Great review, how does Iron Cut react with the brake callipers and discs


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> Great review, how does Iron Cut react with the brake callipers and discs


to beonist i dont know bud i rinsed plenty off water throw thou to make sure.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Tom, many thanks, interesting and informative review. Having an over active cynical gland I had wondered if this was a product looking for a solution in an already busy market sector. I am left in no doubt, it isnt and does bring something new to the table, thanks for having yet another adverse effect on my wallet :thumb:

Mike (and team) :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

Cheers tom, made up my mind for me after reading this :thumb:


----------



## Mini-Gill (Aug 17, 2009)

Tried this on my Mini wheels today, same style as the review. First go it removed about 60%, then rinsed off etc, and when dry, applied another coat, which removed some more. Used a brush for the difficult bits, but still have black bits left.

How much of the product should you use ? I sprayed a bit in each section, but didn't throughly coat the wheel as I only have the sample size.

Can you use the product a few times on each wheel to remove (hopefully) all the black bits?

Thx

Gill

p.s Don't mention the smell !


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Gill i got the large 500ml bottle i did my sister wheels around 3 times each and stil have enough to go around another two times most, the last bits u may need to use clay i did.


----------



## Mini-Gill (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Tom. I will get the bigger bottle, then I can spray the whole wheel and give them a good going over and get a face mask from work (PPE !)

Looking at the front one I have cleaned, then checking the untouched other front, you think not much came off, but their is quite a difference ! 

Its the first time in 3 years I have managed to remove the black deposits!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Mini-Gill said:


> Thanks Tom. I will get the bigger bottle, then I can spray the whole wheel and give them a good going over and get a face mask from work (PPE !)
> 
> Looking at the front one I have cleaned, then checking the untouched other front, you think not much came off, but their is quite a difference !
> 
> Its the first time in 3 years I have managed to remove the black deposits!


face mask is a must with this product :lol: i know what u mean about the black deposits are a pig to remove.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

been thinking of trying this, but after reading Caledonias review, i'm a little unsure


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

I want some


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> been thinking of trying this, but after reading Caledonias review, i'm a little unsure


what u unsure off?


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks like a good cleaner, saves claying in most cases...I just hope it's better than your 'spellinz' lol


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

I used Iron Cut the other week for the first time. It was on some properly filthy 5 series alloys. Got through about 200ml for all 4 wheels, but they were fantastic when finished.  A great product IMHO.


----------



## TEGBOY (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for the comparison, a great example. Looks like a fantastic product


----------

